# Fantails in a pond



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Would this be ok? There are regular goldies in there at the moment aswell but my fantail copes fine with the regulars in the tank and I think they are getting too big for the tank now.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry no one has answered you... maybe by me posting this will get someones attention... but i know nothing about goldfish, sorry i cant be of any help
cmon gold fish people! lol :lol:


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry it took so long for me to post but i was away camping for the weekend. It should be fine since you say they get along with common goldies. Just make sure the pond is big enough to handle more goldies and watch them closely for a few days at feeding time to make sure the Fantails are getting food.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks both of you. I cant see that there would be a problem. I bought the fantail to go with the commons because I didnt realise you shouldnt do that and the lfs people didnt say not to.

If anything I think my fantail eats more than the commons and seems to be nearly as fast. Maybe its a super fantail!

Yay Ive discovered a new type of goldfish!


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL.. Good luck with them in the pond from what I have read their colors should become brighter.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

The ones in my pond at the moment are actually redder than my tank ones which are more gold/orange. Thanks I hope they are ok. If I could afford a big enough tank Id buy it straight up.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The redness is due to the sunlight and natural foods like algae in their diet.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I thought it would be something along those lines.
So Fish_Doc do you think my fantail would be ok in a pond with commons?

I forgot to mention he has swimbladder but that only seems to flare up when ive fed too manys days of dry food and is fine after a meal of peas.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Huugs said:


> I thought it would be something along those lines.
> So Fish_Doc do you think my fantail would be ok in a pond with commons?
> 
> I forgot to mention he has swimbladder but that only seems to flare up when ive fed too manys days of dry food and is fine after a meal of peas.


He should be fine. I have fancy and comets in the same tank. Just be sure they are close in size so there is no thought of one becomming dinner for the other. Which is somthing you would have to do even if they were all the same type of goldfish. and on the side keep a eye on him for digestive problems and they should be fine.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow this is old... but I have to reply! What size is the pond? In a pond setting where seasonal changes creates some natural (healthy) aggression in Goldfish... usually due to spawning, you have to have hiding places and room for the other - slower - fish to get out of the way. Plants and shade help with this, so be sure to have plenty. Also, many people believe fancy's are best suited indoors because they do tend to survive better away from harsh winter temperatures... however, you living in the UK, probably don't get really harsh winters like we do in much of the United States. So, I'd say you are safe!


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

So I was at the local shops over the weekend and I happened to wander in to one of those chain pet shops. Since most of them don't seem to know much but they give you 2 weeks to kill the fish. Anyways I saw a nice Lion Head with no dorsal fin reminents and nice gold colour (would've liked a little larger tail fin but all in all a nice fish). Then came along a nice red/white Ryukin with a nice fins (no bends or kinks). Also picked up a nice Calico Fantail, all of them were smaller than their tank mates but I went with quality (or at least the ones thet looked better than their counter parts). 

They're doing fine in the 300 gallon free standing horse trough (the grey Rubbermaid) with a bit of duck weed and hyacinths. Getting along with saved feeders of Shabukin decent as well as first cull kois. I think the reason why most people might tell you the fan tails and their likes don't do well with comets and single tailed cousins is that they're not built to swim (very well). As long as the fast swimmers are first fed and keeping consideration of the wobblies will take longer to reach surface (just take the few extra minuets feeding) just get to enjoy them longer.


----------

